# [CLOSED] Celeste in town!



## Chenny (Apr 29, 2020)

Hey guys, No entry fee required but I’ll happily accept tips, in Bells or NMT! Let me know if you’re interested and I’ll pm you my Dodo code. Thanks


----------



## dkbw (Apr 29, 2020)

would love to visit!
will bring purple roses!


----------



## Byebi (Apr 29, 2020)

hi! can i please come? i can bring a few pink hybrids :>


----------



## Applebunny (Apr 29, 2020)

Interested  I can bring a NMT


----------



## sunchild (Apr 29, 2020)

hi again!
i'd like to stop by if you're still doing this!


----------



## Nooblord (Apr 29, 2020)

Is Ava still crafting?


----------



## Everdeen (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi if you're still accepting people I've love to come!


----------



## Sobia (Apr 29, 2020)

can i visit if you got space?


----------



## dino (Apr 29, 2020)

if you're still taking visitors, i'd love to come over and talk with celeste. got a few hybrids i can drop too


----------



## xsopants (Apr 29, 2020)

I'd like to come if still available!


----------



## Chenny (Apr 29, 2020)

Hey yall, unfortunately Ava just stopped crafting    Im checking if anyone else is making anything, but in the meantime Everyone is still welcome to see Celeste and kicks!


----------



## Matt0106 (Apr 29, 2020)

Chenny said:


> Hey yall, unfortunately Ava just stopped crafting    Im checking if anyone else is making anything, but in the meantime Everyone is still welcome to see Celeste and kicks!



I'm interested!


----------



## Proxy6228420 (Apr 29, 2020)

Would love to stop by~ I have hybrids I can bring as a tip


----------



## Chenny (Apr 29, 2020)

Nooblord said:


> Is Ava still crafting?


Sorry, she stopped a bit ago


----------



## Nooblord (Apr 29, 2020)

It’s ok, may I visit for Celeste?


----------



## Ruby Rose (Apr 29, 2020)

I would love to visit Celeste if this is still going on!


----------



## Chenny (Apr 29, 2020)

Everdeen said:


> Hi if you're still accepting people I've love to come!


Hey there! Will send u the code


----------



## Matt0106 (Apr 29, 2020)

Yeah I only need Celeste


----------



## Chenny (Apr 29, 2020)

I’ll dm everyone the code when it’s your turn!


----------



## Ruby Rose (Apr 29, 2020)

I know you posted the code publicly but-is it okay? Don't wanna barge in if you're not ready!

Edit: Saw your last post! Waiting~


----------



## Chenny (Apr 29, 2020)

Ruby Rose said:


> I know you posted the code publicly but-is it okay? Don't wanna barge in if you're not ready!
> 
> Edit: Saw your last post! Waiting~


Thx for your patience! Will get to you ASAP 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2020

Closed the thread, but will still get to everyone who’s waiting!


----------



## Nooblord (Apr 30, 2020)

Sorry, had to do something. Digging up some hybrids now and I’ll be right over.


----------



## Chenny (Apr 30, 2020)

Bump! (Reopened)

thank you guys who already visited for being so friendly and generous! You guys make playing this game fun


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 30, 2020)

Chenny said:


> Thx for your patience! Will get to you ASAP
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2020
> 
> Closed the thread, but will still get to everyone who’s waiting!


Is this still happening?


----------



## morthael (Apr 30, 2020)

interested in stopping by!


----------



## chibihime143 (Apr 30, 2020)

I'd love to stop by if youre still open!


----------



## Farobi (Apr 30, 2020)

Wanna hop in


----------



## Aliya (Apr 30, 2020)

I'd love to stop by!


----------



## atriosocool (Apr 30, 2020)

I would love to come visit!


----------



## Chenny (Apr 30, 2020)

Thanks yall for your visits and kind gifts!


----------

